# Whats a good Reloading Press?



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

I want to start re-packing my old rounds and I was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a reloading press. Im going to primarily be reloading .270 but I also have a .410, 12 gauge, .22, & .32 s&wl. Bassproshops.com has a Hornady Lock-N-Load Classic™ Reloading Kit. Heres the link http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... LL_PRODUCT
Does this seem like a complete kit to get started and is it worth $350 bucks?


----------



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

Would this press have me covered?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... t=Readonly


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It will do for rifle and handgun, but you need an entirely different set up for shotgun.


----------



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

Is there one that is capable of loading Rifle, Handgun, and Shotgun ammo?


----------



## oldreloader (Dec 30, 2008)

These two should get you going at a decent price.
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=423081
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=436640


----------



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

I dont mind spending the money to get a quality press. I primarily want it for my .270 win. Oldreloader, what do you think of Hornaday? I've read that Lee is junk but I dont know jack about these brands. Alot of people seem to like the Forster Co-Ax and Redding Ultramag. Since they look like they are built to last a life time, I would rather shell out the cash now and get the top end brand and not ever deal with buying another one. With this said could you post a link to some of your higher end recommendations?


----------



## oldreloader (Dec 30, 2008)

Most presses will do a good job.Hornady,Lee,RCBS,and Redding all make good equipment.I have an old RCBS JR3 that works for me.I just bought a new Lee Breechlock Challenger to try for myself.I don't see any reason it won't work.
Read this review. http://www.realguns.com/Commentary/comar142.htm. The Lee Classic Cast would be a stronger press BUT most presses are MORE than strong enough to do normal reloading. If you are dead set on spending the money,I'd probably go with :
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=197894
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=317831
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=585100
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=513567
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=271710 or if you want a turret press:
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=814175
I just prefer a single stage..That's MY preferrence.Like I said I just bought a breechlock to try myself.


----------



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks again oldreloader. I think im gonna go with the Hornaday. can you re-post that review link, it wouldnt work.


----------



## oldreloader (Dec 30, 2008)

try this
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=197894
you may have to copy and paste it in your browser


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I own a breachlock challanger press that I baught about 6 months ago and it works great and the price was great as well at 104 I got the whole challenger kit from cabelas


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

It's kinda like building performance engines, you can go mild or wild.

My personal prefrences are:
Single Stage Press (Rifle / Pistol): RCBS Rock Chucker
Progresive (Rifle / Pistol): Dillon
Shotshell: Ponsness Warren

I have owned / own all threse reloaders, and can say the quality & reliabilty on all of them is outstanding.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

I have used lots of Lee equipment, and I don't think any of it was junk. Although I use a Rockchucker press, vintage 1976, most of the dies I am using currently are Lee, and I am well pleased with them. The Lee collet dies load the most accurate loads I have shot in my 223 and 6mm. The Lee auto Prime is just as good a hand primer as the others, and I use Lee hand trimmers so I can sit in the family room with the gang and trim/prep my cases. After my experiences with Lee dies, I would not hesitate to buy a Lee press. If I was starting fresh, this is what I would most likely start with: http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item.asp?sku=0000690030

But, as far as a press, any of the name brands will do the job you want, except for the shotgun of course. If you plan to load a LOT of ammo, get a progressive. If not, save the money and get a single stage. Also, it is recommended you NOT spend a bundle until you find that you like reloading and want to pursue it in a big way. If you go cheap and decide you do not want to pursue the hobby, you are not out that much. If you later want to go with better equipment, it is always easy to sell your first setup to a friend who also wants to start reloading. My first piece of reloading equipment was a Lee Loader in 22 Hornet, and guess what? I still have it and still use it to load for my Hornet. It has served me well. And for $9.95 (at the time), it was a hell of a deal.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

With Michigans jobless rate and a bleak out look you can go to about any pawn shop and pick up some top of the line presses and most every thing else needed to reload rifles, hand guns and shot guns.

Even when times were go you could get good deals at pawn shops. With the dope heads needing an outlet for their stolen stuff the pawn shop fits the bill. The law says they can not buy stolen idems. How many crooks are really so stupid they would say ya I stole that gun.

 Al


----------



## budman461 (Nov 5, 2009)

fl native,

woodser makes a great point in favor of an inexpensive setup to see if you like reloading...if you don't you're not out much and if you decide to go into it in a big way, the starter kit won't go to waste...maybe you'll use it to do load development at the range.

progressive presses are timesavers if you load a lot of a single caliber, but changeover is time consuming...changeover hardware isn't cheap, either.

single stages are fine, but inefficient because of all the die swapping....especially bad when short test runs are made. lock-n-load addresses this weakness, but requires every die to have the adapter or it's just the same as screwing a die in and out every time you do a different operation.

a fan of lee's equipment, i got a classic cast turret press with turrets for each caliber i load that i store in 13 oz. coffee cans; caliber change is a matter of seconds. it can even be used as a semi progressive for handgun calibers with the indexer installed, a powder measure, and lee's prime attachment, if one is so inclined.

i use my rock chucker for bullet pulling or primer pocket swaging; my dillons are used when i want to load over 100..which seems to be the break even point timewise between the dillons and the lee. i use the turret about 90% of the time, mostly as a means to feed my military surplus rifles.

basspro, cabelas and midway are more expensive than graf and sons or natchez shooter's supply. for further savings, i prefer to mix and match equipment...i have the (expensive) hornady and rcbs hand priming tools and nothing beats the cheapie little lee, i love lee dies, but don't favor their powder measures and if you want an electronic scale, mtm's unit is 1/3 the price of the others.

get at least two loading manuals and continually refer to them...lee's and speer's are my favorites, but lyman's, hornady's and hogdon's are on my shelf and well-worn.

budman


----------

